

Google App Engine experimental Python 2.7 support - abraham
http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/python27/newin27.html

======
csytan
Note to people rushing out to try the new version: the development server
doesn't work with it yet. You can only deploy to production at the moment.

Some very cool features with this upcoming release:

\- Cross entity-group transactions

\- Bundled libraries (with multiple version support)

\- More quotas being increased

\- Native WSGI support

More info here: <https://sites.google.com/site/gaepython27testing/>

[http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
python/brows...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
python/browse_thread/thread/7fd615a6502546ce)

------
mshron
NumPy! Woo! This is a big deal for writing data-intensive backends. There was
a great outcry of happiness on the ticket system when this got announced.

Now all we need is SciPy and matplotlib and we'll be in business...

------
mshafrir
FYI, the Python 2.7 runtime is only supported for apps using the High
Replication Datastore.

This is important to note for any 'older' apps that were created before HRD
was enabled.

[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/datastore/hr/#S...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/datastore/hr/#Selecting_a_Datastore)

~~~
endlessvoid94
I can totally appreciate the fact that they've kicked it in the ass to get
python 2.7 working for concurrent requests, in light of their recent pricing
changes.

But I have an old app (thathigh.com) that does not use the high replication
datastore. I never transitioned it, because quite frankly it wasn't worth the
effort.

Now I have to do three things: move from django 0.96 to 1.2 (no small feat),
bring my app down in order to migrate everything to high replication
datastore, and then ensure all my queries work like they did before.

That's not a small amount of work, especially since it's a side project.

~~~
mshafrir
I just migrated an app.

I had to make a few updates to app.yaml, remove use_library() references in
the code, create a new config file that permits the old app to write to the
new app, disable billing on the old app and enable it on the new one (will
take a few days for this to resolve), disable writes on the old app, switch
over my Google Domain config to point to the new app, and a few other things
I'm forgetting.

Not as bad as I thought it would be, but still non-trivial and this was for a
relatively simple app.

If you're considering making the switch, take a look at
[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/datastore...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/datastoreadmin.html#Copying_Entities_to_Another_Application)

------
talltom
Official docs here:

<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/python27/>

------
mshafrir
Finally, native JSON support.

------
mahmoudimus
This is huge news. GAE's making advances that are making it more of a viable
prototyping way to get MVPs out in absolutely no time. I'm excited by the
possibilities!

------
juanefren
I'm not sure if this belongs here, but what about Python 3? I haven't seen too
much about Python3 in the late days as the way I have seen about 2.7.

~~~
adgar
I'm sure Python 3 is on the radar. But given the choice between spending the
time to support 2.7 or 3, choosing 2.7 is a no-brainer. Compatibility for
Python 3 has improved quite a bit, but hell, Django doesn't even work on it.

